# I'm gone for a few days.



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm leaving for the Colorado Trapper's Convention. Be back Sunday night. If I've got cell service, I'll check in. If not I'll post Sunday night.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Hope you have a blast!

Steve


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Take care Mike and have fun. Don't drink to much ..... We already have a dances with trees.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea, and dances with traps might really hurt !! Have fun Mike.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Have fun!!


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> Yea, and dances with traps might really hurt !! Have fun Mike.


Hahaha yeah it would! Have a good time


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Have a good one, will wait for the report.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This has been a while coming. The weekend started off as usual for me. Arrived Friday afternoon around 3 p.m. got the camper all setup and started relaxing. About an hour later I was sitting in the camper reading a magazine and enjoying an adult beverage, there was a slight breeze and a few rain drops had started to fall. Within two minutes the wind started gusting and as I looked out of the camper I noticed one corner of the awning coming loose. I went out to secure the awning and as I reached up and grabbed the loose corner another huge gust of wind came through tearing the awning completely off the camper, wrapping around my left arm and taking me for quite a ride. As I was trying to get control of the awning my arm twisted a full rotation to the outside, yes my thumb was pointing at the sky but my arm was twisted the wrong way. Things were popping and cracking in my arm and the wind stopped letting me get control of all my appendages. Rolled up the awning and stored under the camper. The rest of the weekend was uneventful. Met a lot of good people and had some interesting conversations. Many vendors there selling cage traps and supplies. I attended several seminars and the membership meeting. Sunday afternoon I competed in the shooting. I shot in the scoped rifle event. Three shots off hand at 100 yards. Very interesting because the wind was really blowing and my lowest power on my scope is 8X (8X32 50mm). Even though the target was bouncing around like a ping pong ball in the scope I got all three shots on the paper. Scored a 9,an 8, and a 5 for a 22 out of 30 total. I was pleased with that score. I left right after I shot so I have no results of the top shooters. The following are several pictures from Saturday. By the way, by dinner time Friday evening the inside of my arm was black and blue, that was 11 days ago and I'm still sore and bruised from my wrist to my elbow.






​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​​​
I was the only one flying a flag, kind of disappointing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking area, thanks for the pic's..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SG, over the whole weekend I'm guessing around 250 to 300 and I might be counting the dogs and cats. You're right the knee is doing great.

Thanks hassell.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad you had a good time, hope your arm heals up soon.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Ruger!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

What, no picture of your battle wound?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

11 days after the battle






​​
it was the whole arm from the wrist to the elbow.......


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

If that is 11 days, she must have looked real mean after 1 day. Good thing you will recover from the wind sniper.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

surprisingly the third day is when it looked the worse........


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

What's a weekend without war wounds? Come to think about it, rather not have them. Hope you heal well. Glad you had a good time. That reminds me of the PLA (Pa Longbow Assoc) shoots I go to with the boys. Scenery looks a little different but the friendships are similar.


----------

